# sspawn log giant hmpk x black orchid ct fm



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

but them in 2days ago went into the fish room and they were collecting eggs together hopefully the spawn holds ere are there pics he's the brother to my last spawn 










w


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

He's Gorgeous! Goodluck!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

good luck!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

this is the other boy? Congrats!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

maybe they will hold this time enjoy
http://youtu.be/iXW9Rc2d7Oo


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

they are gorgeous. Can't wait to see what the babies look like.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if, by any chance, you end up getting a giant or half-giant CTPK, please PLEASE pm me.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

is the black female infertile? they say black females eggs do not hatch. how is this spawn doing?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

He says she is a black orchid so she is fertile.
Only blacks or black melano are not fertile.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

ah i forgot to read. i was just looking at the pic which just look melano black too me. does crown tail make a diff?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

its not going good at all i have 2 different females and the eggs are not hatching at all im gonna try my female giant to the black orchid ct male


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

you can do it! good luck


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you they spawned again take 3 different black orchid ct it took her 20 mins about 50 eggs lets pray they hatch lol


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

they hatched 12 21 12 they hatched at 2 pm today have around 40 fry pics in a week or so


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

titolatino1970 said:


> they hatched 12 21 12 they hatched at 2 pm today have around 40 fry pics in a week or so


hahaha apocalypse spawn! those fish are cursed! they shall bring about the destruction of the universe.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

haha I would be so much more likely to buy one just because of their birthday


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

titolatino1970 said:


> its not going good at all i have 2 different females and the eggs are not hatching at all im gonna try my female giant to the black orchid ct male


Are you saying you bred a regular male to a giant female? Wow, congrats.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

yup my black orchid ct to my giant hmpk fm


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Definitely keep us posted


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey all a lil update my ctpk are 14days old today halfway 
so today i introduce decap bbs and start adding water .
so i should have pics for you in about 2 more weeks maybe sooner see bigones
that maybe mixed


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

there 21 days old today i introduce green fish crumble plecocane threw the pepper mill


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Cool! Can we please see pics?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

aight here you go




























well my male bo ct died yesterday so i guess ill be breeding the best ct looking 1 back to mom or aunty and the best looking halfgiant back into the giant line


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks nice! They're getting big! Sorry about your CT BO. That's sad. 

Oh, and i wanted to tell you, one of the cambodian-looking females you sent me in December is actually a red male! I love him! And, I think the batch you sent to me is actually more just straight PK and not HMPK. I've got to give you props, because all 16 remain healthy to this day (AFAIK), and I ended up keeping six of the most lovely bettas I've ever seen. But my males and my cambodian female don't have ventrals for some reason.

Good luck in your future breeding efforts! You've got a good start!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you beth but the no ventrals that was my fault microworms i wont use that no more they get 3 day of vinegar eels and straight bbs from there im breeding the giants again daddy daughter with vents lol


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

my baby ctpks half giants


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow. I love the colors on them


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

me too.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

titolatino1970 said:


> my baby ctpks half giants


I think I recognize the male in the last pic. Could that be Hades baby pic? lol Love the pics here & on the other log.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes thats your hades


----------

